# More eye candy!



## philddreamer (Nov 5, 2017)

One never gets tired of contemplating gold... 8)

Phil


----------



## Shark (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 5, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 5, 2017)

My Compliments, Phil.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 5, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 5, 2017)

They look like Christmas ornaments all lined up in a box ready to put on the tree.  

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you all!
It's gold recovered from military/aerospace pins... 
I like to melt them and run them thru P.AR ... the acids attack the base metals more readily. I run them thru AR for final refining. 
That's the second batch; and more still to come in the next few months!

Thank you, GRF! 

Phil


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 6, 2017)

philddreamer said:


> One never gets tired of contemplating gold... 8)
> 
> Phil


 :G


----------



## goldgee35 (Nov 25, 2017)

philddreamer said:


> Thank you all!
> It's gold recovered from military/aerospace pins...
> I like to melt them and run them thru P.AR ... the acids attack the base metals more readily. I run them thru AR for final refining.
> That's the second batch; and more still to come in the next few months!
> ...


wow nice buttons..... wish I knew what to do with my growing collection of bits and crumbs ... for now looking at them makes me think I've what You have " PhDRMR " but I know theres work to do first... .. ( Suggestions are very Welcome )


----------



## nickvc (Nov 25, 2017)

Most of what you have looks like good candidates for the sulfuric stripping cell, most of what you have is nowhere near as good as Phil’s material unfortunately but keep at it you may well find a sweet deal yet.


----------

